# Got my Iggy a playmate today



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

I got my boy a playmate from the local Shelter here. Extremely friendly guy. They say about 3 months old but due to his size I think they may be wrong on that. He is in a tank till later tomorrow. Keeping him quarintine to be safe. I'll make the introductions tomorrow and let you know how it goes


----------



## lakotasong (Aug 8, 2006)

Super cute! Looks like my rat's play buddy at school. Looking forward to more photos. ;D


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Once I get Him settled in his new home with Iggy, I'll take some more pictures of the both of them. We decided to name him Merlin (I'm into the Medieval things). I'll post some video of the 2 playing too.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Awww, cute name. ^^

Just be careful with introductions, some go great, others end badly. =[ I always rush into mine because I'm impatient but I've only done 2 and everything's worked out fine.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

I know about taking it slow. Thankfully both are use to roommates. Just different roommates. The new one was in a cage at the shelter with another one and all seemed well. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, for sure! Can't wait to see those videos!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

he has a very nice color!!


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Merlin Thanks you


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

What a handsome man! I hope they get along well!


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice rat! He looks great!


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Success my 2 boys get along great. a few gnawing order battles but nothing serious. Never even a squeak. Their cool now


----------

